# mildew on boat seat



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

how can you get mildew off of boat seat.I have tried everything i know and its still there


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

is the seat white? use diluted bleach water 2 capfulls for every 2.5 gals of water with a magic eraser see if that work out for you


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Try soaking a towel or rag in bleach/water mix and lay it over mildew. Leave all day or night. Has always worked for stubborn stains on my boat.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Barkeepers Friend. It's like Zud and/or Comet. Scrub hard and rinse often.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

westleys bleach white and a green scrubby but be quick to rinse it off or it will be whiter then it was before..


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I had a lot on seats and console and used Acetone. It took it al off. It made it look like new.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Soft scrub with bleach and a bathroom brush


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

+2 alot of the other cleaners work but dry out the material


----------

